
Learn C Programming and the Rest Will Come - majikarp
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/learn-c-programming#.XG6MqIfCUvY.hackernews
======
willbw
I started to learn programming (and C) by doing Harvard's CS50 course. It was
only after couple of years had passed that a lot of the things I learned then
- allocating memory, pointers, writing functions that in other languages would
be abstracted away into a library - have begun to really seem of value to me.

I wonder whether it is better to start with Python or JavaScript so you feel
productive and can see more immediate results from your programming, or to
start with C so that very little of programming is "magic" to you. I still
haven't arrived at an answer, but I agree that some exposure to writing C is
something that I would highly recommend.

------
spacecrew5
I see this sentiment a lot around here and while I agree that C should be
_one_ of the first languages people learn, I don't think that it should be the
first.

I started with Pascal in my first year CS course and then moved to C. Pascal
with its clear structure (begin, end) but similar process to C was a good lead
in, and I doubt going straight to C would have been anywhere near as helpful
when learning programming from a base level of nothing.

